# Die Allianz..nur eine Täuschung?



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.

Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?

_In der Tat. Bei den Beta Test zu WOW fiel Blizzard auf, dass von den Testern keiner bereit war bewaffnete Schlümpfe, blaue Mr.Spock Kopien oder langweilige Menschen zu spielen. Alle wollten nur die coole Rassen der Horde spielen. Es war aber zu spät das Spielprinzip noch zu ändern.
Deshalb blieb die Allianz, ist aber tatsächlich gar nicht spielbar._

Nun aber man sieht die Allies doch täglich im Spiel.

_Was sie sehen ist eine Mischung aus random spawnenden NPC, Bots und Allianzchars, die von Blizzard Mitarbeitern gespielt werden um die Täuschung aufrecht zu erhalten
Selbst Blizzard hätte nicht gedacht, dies solange geheim halten zu können. Man ist davon ausgegangen, dass man allein am tolpatschigen Verhalten der Allianzchars beim Questen oder deren unsäglichen Versagen in den BGs schnell dahinter kommt, dass da was nicht stimmen kann._

Nun, hmm, aber viele Spieler werden jetzt sagen: Mein Klassenkamerad/ Arbeitskollege spielt aber bei der Allianz

_Das ist ziemlich genial eingefädelt worden von Blizzard.
Verschiedenste Leute weltweit werden von Blizzard bezahlt zu behaupten, sie würden Allianz spielen. Vermutlich gehören also ihre Bekannten auch dazu. Prüfen sie doch mal deren Kontoauszüge._

Das heißt sie wollen allen ernstes Behaupten, es gibt tatsächlich keine Allianz

_Ja genau. Denken sie an die Mondlandung. Jeder weiß, dass sie in einem Filmstudio inszeniert worden ist. Der 11. September, eine Lüge der CIA ? Die Allianz.. alles passt perfekt zusammen._

Wir danken für dieses Interview


----------



## Toyuki (18. Januar 2008)

lol voll nicht lustig -.-


----------



## Neradox (18. Januar 2008)

Fake -.-


----------



## GK15 (18. Januar 2008)

egal was du nimmst...nimm weniger...


----------



## Tahngarth (18. Januar 2008)

wirklich net lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quenzhal (18. Januar 2008)

Also geschmunzelt hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (18. Januar 2008)

...
so ein scheiß


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Januar 2008)

auf der witzigkeitsslala von 1 bis 10 ( 10 gut 0 scheisse)   war das ne -5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (18. Januar 2008)

LOL!
Made my day <3


----------



## Braxxter (18. Januar 2008)

also das ist echt dumm :/


----------



## TuPaC_X (18. Januar 2008)

rofl

was er sagt stimmt zwar teilweise, aber allianz wird genauso gespielt wie horde...

also faKe

mfg tupac


----------



## Gnomii (18. Januar 2008)

Hmm komisch also ich werd nicht dafür bezahlt das ich Allianz spiele ^^


----------



## Longinus (18. Januar 2008)

Das erklärt so einiges... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Januar 2008)

omg tupak...


----------



## bogus666 (18. Januar 2008)

Einige Leute scheinen echt keinen Spass zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (18. Januar 2008)

keine macht den drogen.....


----------



## Gogu (18. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt.. ich find das saukomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw *spielt auch alli* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber geld habe ich von bliz noch nieeee bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (18. Januar 2008)

<ich schreib nur scheisse>


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Gnomii schrieb:


> Hmm komisch also ich werd nicht dafür bezahlt das ich Allianz spiele ^^



und woher weiß ich das du nicht bezahlt wurdest das zu schreiben ??


----------



## Duni (18. Januar 2008)

Wenigstens war er kreativ. Aber ist doch bisschen unwahrscheinlich, obwohl... Nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## Antilli (18. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Fake -.-



Bist du sicher?


----------



## Zygron (18. Januar 2008)

das Blizz die Allis nicht mag ist schon lange klar, aber ne große Verschwörungstheorie ist ... naja falsch xD


----------



## Fandor (18. Januar 2008)

Ich sollte mich möglichst schnell bei Blizz beschweren. Im Februar sind sie mir dann 3 Jahre das Gehalt schuldig ;-)


----------



## Belsina5 (18. Januar 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich spiele selbst nur ally mein freund & bruder ebenso
deshalb schöne lügen märchen geschichte


----------



## Manolar (18. Januar 2008)

finds auch nich wirklich lustig, finds schlecht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AHA  wieder einer der in dem Interview erwähnten, von Bliz bezahlten, vermute ich.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (18. Januar 2008)

also ich hab da ja so einen text gelesen über WoW wird einfach bald abgeschaltet...der war einfallslos...

aber so ein text ist einfach GENIAL ! und er hat es mithilfe dieses erfundenen interviews realistisch wirken lassen ! einfach nur super ! und richtig lustig 
mehr davon !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die allys werden jetzt sagen lüge und voll schlecht...


----------



## Gwynny (18. Januar 2008)

Aua.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladinj13 (18. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> also ich hab da ja so einen text gelesen über WoW wird einfach bald abgeschaltet...der war einfallslos...
> 
> aber so ein text ist einfach GENIAL ! und er hat es mithilfe dieses erfundenen interviews realistisch wirken lassen ! einfach nur super ! und richtig lustig
> mehr davon !!
> ...




Nun ja, es ist ja auch voll schlecht, denn das ist kaum vorstellbar. Wer das glaubt ist dumm, bin ja selber Allispieler, wir sind einfach die besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (18. Januar 2008)

made my day;

geniales "Interview", leider wirfst du damit Perlen vor die Säue wie mann so schön sagt (Ist n geflügeltes Wort, keine Beleidigung beabsichtigt);

Leute daß das net "echt" ist brauchen wa net zu diskutieren, allerdings ist der mangelnde Humor in diesem Forum extrem traurig;


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (18. Januar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Aua....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tut was weh ? *grinst*


----------



## Unimaginative (18. Januar 2008)

Haha selten genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich noch geiler finde ist dass humorlose schnellchecker das gefühl haben das ganze als fake zu "entlarven" xD


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (18. Januar 2008)

Unimaginative schrieb:


> Haha selten genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die das ganze meinen entlarven zu müssen sind irgendwelche leute die das hier als beleidigung gegen ihre fraktion sehen...


----------



## Neradox (18. Januar 2008)

Nein, es ist aber Unsinn, zu sagen, die Allianz wäre nicht als spielbar eingeplant. Bei WoW stand von Anfang fest, dass es um den Konflikt zwischen der Horde und der Allianz gibt, darum sollte man schon immer die Allianz spielen können.
Und wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dann beweist mit einem Link, dass dieses Interview echt ist.

Und nochwas: Ich sehe es zwar nicht als Beleidigung, aber lachen kann ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## r3nz4h (18. Januar 2008)

oh mann is das lame...is dir nix besseres eingefallen?


----------



## Amarillo (18. Januar 2008)

langweilig!


----------



## Caliostra (18. Januar 2008)

*liegt vor Lachen auf dem Boden* 

.... ich liebe Verschwörungstheorien, aber die hier ist einfach nur genial .... 

.... besonders, weil es stimmen könnte, wenn man sich die Allies in den BGs ansieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von 10 möglichen ... 12 !


----------



## Gatar (18. Januar 2008)

wenn du witzig sein willst, denk dir was witziges aus. flame =/= witzig.


----------



## Raefael (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> _Das ist ziemlich genial eingefädelt worden von Blizzard.
> Verschiedenste Leute weltweit werden von Blizzard bezahlt zu behaupten, sie würden Allianz spielen. Vermutlich gehören also ihre Bekannten auch dazu. Prüfen sie doch mal deren Kontoauszüge._


Musstest Du das jetzt unbedingt verraten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Januar 2008)

sehr gut,hätte noch ein bischen lustiger sein können in Bezug auf die Unfähigkeit der Allianz in BGs...
spiel selbst nur Allianz und kann das in vielen Punkten unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber selbst die Horde hat wohl ein paar Probleme,denn ich hab schon gesehen das die auch ein BG verloren haben(wirklich).wie konnte das passieren?
bin gespannt auf das nächste Interview in Hinblick auf die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (18. Januar 2008)

und ich werde so hypnotiesirt dass ich denke dass ich alli spiele oder was?


----------



## Gwynny (18. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> tut was weh ? *grinst*



Ja, bei jedem Buchstaben! **grinstzurück**

LG Gwynny


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (18. Januar 2008)

Super Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finden das eigentlich nur die Hordler witzig oder warum sind hier so viele nicht meiner Meinung?


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (18. Januar 2008)

wannabe "witziger"!


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

lol, die leute dies als fake erkannt haben sind echt geil...

und ich glaub jeder wers nicht lustig fand spielt selber allianz und die hordler fandes irgendwie doch schon komisch.
Dem schließ ich mich an, an alle die das als unsinn verkaufen:
macht selber erstmal was besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr nice gemacht, bissel länger hätte es vielei noch sein können... 

mfg


----------



## Unimaginative (18. Januar 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> *liegt vor Lachen auf dem Boden*
> 
> .... besonders, weil es stimmen könnte, wenn man sich die Allies in den BGs ansieht
> 
> ...



Alleine das wär schon beweis genug  xD


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (18. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Nein, es ist aber Unsinn, zu sagen, die Allianz wäre nicht als spielbar eingeplant. Bei WoW stand von Anfang fest, dass es um den Konflikt zwischen der Horde und der Allianz gibt, darum sollte man schon immer die Allianz spielen können.
> Und wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dann beweist mit einem Link, dass dieses Interview echt ist.
> 
> Und nochwas: Ich sehe es zwar nicht als Beleidigung, aber lachen kann ich trotzdem nicht.



kleiner du hast da was falsch verstanden...
es will hier doch keiner beweisen das dieses interview echt ist...
jeder weiß das die ganze nummer ein fake ist...
aber wir hordler können  drüber lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
während die ganze allianz das nun als riesen beleidigung sieht...
und so wie du reagierst scheinst du es auch als beleidigung zu sehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Schläääächt! Der mit dem WoW-Ende war wesentlich besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDarkListener (18. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Nein, es ist aber Unsinn, zu sagen, die Allianz wäre nicht als spielbar eingeplant. Bei WoW stand von Anfang fest, dass es um den Konflikt zwischen der Horde und der Allianz gibt, darum sollte man schon immer die Allianz spielen können.
> Und wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dann beweist mit einem Link, dass dieses Interview echt ist.
> 
> Und nochwas: Ich sehe es zwar nicht als Beleidigung, aber lachen kann ich trotzdem nicht.



Der Text an sich ist zum Schmunzeln aber genau Leute wie du, die sich voll drüber aufregen und so die machen das ganze echt witzig ^^


----------



## Raefael (18. Januar 2008)

Tja manche erkennen Ironie/Witz nicht mal wenn er Sie anspringt.

//Rafa


----------



## psychomuffin (18. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> lol, die leute dies als fake erkannt haben sind echt geil...
> 
> und ich glaub jeder wers nicht lustig fand spielt selber allianz und die hordler fandes irgendwie doch schon komisch.
> Dem schließ ich mich an, an alle die das als unsinn verkaufen:
> ...



ich spiel allianz und musste auch schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(lachen ging nich, mache mein praktikum und will die leute nich stören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Illian1887 (18. Januar 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Wir sind Schlümpfe und du bist das Produkt aus Geschwisterliebe <-- also wo ist das Problem?


du bist wirklich ein depp der jeden nur beleidigen kann oder?
Is doch egal es war ein spaß ich spiele auch Alli und lache dadrüber, und ich finde Mr Spock cool also klappe zu das is mal was anders als die ganzen flamesachen hier


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (18. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Nein, es ist aber Unsinn, zu sagen, die Allianz wäre nicht als spielbar eingeplant. Bei WoW stand von Anfang fest, dass es um den Konflikt zwischen der Horde und der Allianz gibt, darum sollte man schon immer die Allianz spielen können.
> Und wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dann beweist mit einem Link, dass dieses Interview echt ist.
> 
> Und nochwas: Ich sehe es zwar nicht als Beleidigung, aber lachen kann ich trotzdem nicht.


Da hat wohl jemand eine extrem lange Leitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. Januar 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Wenigstens war er kreativ. Aber ist doch bisschen unwahrscheinlich, obwohl... Nichts ist unmöglich


Wieso erinnert mich das gerade an: "Nichts ist unmöglich... Toyota?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (18. Januar 2008)

Das einzige was lustig ist, ist das es leute gibt die diesen offensichtlichen Versuch einen erneuten Flamewar zu starten, lustig finden.


----------



## teroa (18. Januar 2008)

hehe schon geil ^^^das erklärt das stümperhafte spielen der allies^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (18. Januar 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> du bist wirklich ein depp der jeden nur beleidigen kann oder?
> Is doch egal es war ein spaß ich spiele auch Alli und lache dadrüber, und ich finde Mr Spock cool also klappe zu das is mal was anders als die ganzen flamesachen hier




Wie? er ist tatsächlich dein Bruder...naja wen wunderts xD?


----------



## Zoobesitzer (18. Januar 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Wir sind Schlümpfe und du bist das Produkt aus Geschwisterliebe <-- also wo ist das Problem?



daraus darf man wohl schließen, bei deinem Mitgliedsnamen steht 13 entweder für das Alter, da findet man die Sprüche ja noch ok, wobei ich hier keine 13 jährigen beleidigen möchte, oder aber was ich eher glaube die Zahl steht für deinen IQ...


----------



## Mehades/Fuor (18. Januar 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Wie? er ist tatsächlich dein Bruder...naja wen wunderts xD?



naja sapper13 flamen musst du wohl noch lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (18. Januar 2008)

Also ich finds irgendwie scho lustig.
Und das obwohl ich Alli bin.

P.s.: Blizzard, ich erwarte noch mein Gehalt diesen Monat.


----------



## richard66 (18. Januar 2008)

ich fands witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainschen (18. Januar 2008)

Achso .. komishc is ich spiel allianz .. dann will ich auch meine monatlichen belohnungen haben ...

was n crap .. besseres kannst dir net ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## floppydisk (18. Januar 2008)

klasse goil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2008)

ich musss nochmal über meine bezahlung mit bliz reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Januar 2008)

TheDarkListener schrieb:


> Der Text an sich ist zum Schmunzeln aber genau Leute wie du, die sich voll drüber aufregen und so die machen das ganze echt witzig ^^


Absolut signed.
Der Eingangspost bekommt von mir eine 3 (1-10). 1 Punkt Abzug weil ich Allianz spiele und wieder einer drauf, weil's wirklich mal was ist, das vorher nicht da war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wertungen für einige Posts die später kamen gehen allerdings bis hoch zur 8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (18. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Fake -.-



über solche leute lach ich mich immer total auseinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg, glaubst du das wir das net gemerkt haben?


----------



## Slavery (18. Januar 2008)

aber mal überhaupt nich lustig...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Das steht morgen alles auf dubiosen Internetseiten auf denen auch sonst irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Verschwörungstheorien zu finden sind.

Und irgendwann glauben es dann alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quadun (18. Januar 2008)

Also Ich verfolge regelmäßig die Foren Beiträge und muss immer des öfteren über was sich manche Leute aufregen bzw was manche Leute hier so reinschreiben ! Hm ist es weil Sie Aufmerksamkeit haben wollen od ist es weil se einfach alles glauben was Ihnen vor die Nase gesetzt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?!?! Was jedoch klar ist !! Blizz ist nicht mehr das was es war, wer regelmäßig mal im Interenet schaut od PC Zeitschriften ließt, weiss das die Leute wo WoW ins leben gerufen haben nicht mehr bei Blizzard sind und sich selbstständig gemacht haben und eigene Games (siehe Hellgate London) gemacht haben. Bestes Beispiel "Hellgate Londen" !! Soweit ich weiss wurde dieses Spiel genau von diesen ehemaligen Blizzard Mitarbeitern entwickelt und um ehrlich zu sein lässt sich Blizzard was WoW betrifft auch nichts mehr einfallen ! Schau ich mir die Photos von War of the Lich King an könnt ich heulen ! Da haben se auch nur Gebiete won WoW BC genommen einwenig an der Grafik verändert und das wars dann und die Aussage sie wollen nichts an der Grafik verändern weil man den PC umrüsten muss ist Müll !! Um WoW überhaupt spielen zu können in einer hohen Auflösung (1280 x 768) brauch man schon einen guten PC mit viel Rechnleistung und einer guten Grafikkarte, aber mal ehrlich !!! Vergleicht man die Grafik mit Hellgate London od des neue Onlinespiel wo demnächst rauskommen soll, wird WoW eine starke Konkurrenz bekommen und es werden einige von WoW abspringen ! Die Grafik von WoW ist einfach nicht mehr aktuell und ich finde sie kommt aus der "Steinzeit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !!! Ich denke mal Blizz sollte mal schauen das Sie die Grafik schnellstens überarbeitet !!! Achja zu den GM´s ! Die sollten mal sich neue Makkros machen und nicht nut dumm daher labern. Alles im allen muss Blizz bei WoW einiges verändern damit das spiel noch einigermaßen Zukunft hat, sonst seh ich schwarz. Naja dies ist meine Meinung zu WoW und Blizz, und ob ich mir War oft the Lichking hohle ist ne andere Sache schauen wir mal ! 

Lg

Quadun

P.S. wenn se die Abopreise erhöhen wegen dem Addon werden se sich eh umschauen, aber es gibt ja genug "suchties" wo des nichts ausmacht, hauptsache sie können weiterhin in der Welt von wow hocken und alles um sie rum zerrbricht (auch freundschaften u familie), aber bitte jedem das seine.


----------



## Cyrus1982 (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wusste es schon immer...

Das erklärt, warum die Allis keinen Skill haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, und an alle die hier rum meckern oder meinen, dass sei nicht lustig etc., werdet mal lockerer, WoW ist nur ein Game... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quadun (18. Januar 2008)

Cyrus1982 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich wusste es schon immer...
> ...




Richtig es ist ein Game nur ein Game !! Ob Du Alli od Hordler spielst, scheiss drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! Der wo den Char spielt ist nur ein Mensch so wie jeder andere !! Es gibt halt nur Leute die es aus Spass spielen und es gibt Leute die Süchtig nach dem Spiel sind und täglich bis "zum umfallen" spielen !! Aber scheinbar ist das ja so von Blizz gewollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Quadun schrieb:


> Also Ich verfolge regelmäßig die Foren Beiträge und muss immer des öfteren über was sich manche Leute aufregen bzw was manche Leute hier so reinschreiben ! Hm ist es weil Sie Aufmerksamkeit haben wollen od ist es weil se einfach alles glauben was Ihnen vor die Nase gesetzt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was laberst du den für einen Müll? Ich hab eine Krücke und kann ruckelfrei in einer 1280er Auflösung spielen. Ausserdem hat Blizzard schon längst erklärt, dass sie NIE die Grafik von WoW stark verbessern werden. Das würde einfach jede Menge Spieler abdrängen - Mich eingeschlossen. Zumal es dann nichtmehr WoW wäre. Und dein HG:L kannste dir auch sonstwohin stecken. Das Spiel ist absoluter Müll. WAR wird auch nicht besser. Schau dir doch die Statistiken an, selbst HdrO (Was meiner Meinung nach ein Konkurrent sein sollte) kommt noch lange nich an die Zahlen von WoW ran.

Der Prozentsatz, den du da ansprichst, der wegen der "billigen" Grafik abspringt, ist verschwindent gering. Oder spielst du Spiele nur wegen der Grafik? Wenn ja, dann tust du mir leid.

Was WAR angeht, von 20.000 Betaaccounts sind Nachts 7 Online...was sagt uns das? Genau...


----------



## Panasori (18. Januar 2008)

total unlustig!!!!


----------



## Pymonte (18. Januar 2008)

Skala 1-10 (10= genial, 1 = Öde) triffst du mit -15 kritisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS ganz früher gab es wirklich noch keine Allianz und noch keine Horde... Ich erinnere mich da an einen frühen bericht zu WoW in der PCGames. Da wurden die 5(!) Völker vorgestellt und ihre 6 Klassen^^

Das waren Tauren/Orks/Menschen/Nachtelfen/Zwerge. Klassen waren: Magier, Druide, Schamane, Krieger, Dieb und Jäger

Das war aber noch vor 'the frozen throne' und wirklich noch der Anfang. da wurde noch die Welt erstellt^^ das restliche Spielkonzept war eben wirklich nru ein Konzept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Leute die Spiele wegen der Grafik spielen, spielen auch CS:S und haben daher kein Skill. Nuff sez!


----------



## Painrain (18. Januar 2008)

wieso es bis heut keiner gecheckt hat
allianz lost nit ufm bg weil se kiddies sind
und 2. allianz lost net überall
beio uns hat horde bei warsong sehr geringe chance so das seit neusten man reinkommt un man sieht 10 allis gegen 4hordler
auf kumpel seinem realm lost horde überall,auf jedem bg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Painrain schrieb:


> wieso es bis heut keiner gecheckt hat
> allianz lost nit ufm bg weil se kiddies sind
> und 2. allianz lost net überall
> beio uns hat horde bei warsong sehr geringe chance so das seit neusten man reinkommt un man sieht 10 allis gegen 4hordler
> auf kumpel seinem realm lost horde überall,auf jedem bg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (18. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> auf der witzigkeitsslala von 1 bis 10 ( 10 gut 0 scheisse)   war das ne -5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm... ok, das -5 geht ja noch. aber bei einer skala von 1 bis 10 kann es nicht sein, dass 0 scheisse ist, da dann ja nichts scheisse sein kann.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

BÄM - Geownt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (18. Januar 2008)

Gotama schrieb:


> Also ich finds irgendwie scho lustig.
> Und das obwohl ich Alli bin.
> 
> P.s.: Blizzard, ich erwarte noch mein Gehalt diesen Monat.



Jo das stimmt fehlt mir auch noch =)


----------



## Phobius (18. Januar 2008)

Die Idee an sich hat was, aber die Umsetzung ist einfach nur *mies*


----------



## Kaladial (18. Januar 2008)

hmmm ich hab 9 ally chars... 

alter die behauptung allein macht mich schon millionär ... 
tjaja ... 

lol etwas sinnlos aber naja lol


----------



## Mace (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

Wenn tatsächlich alle Humorlosen und Satireunverträglichen, die in diesem Thread eine Antwort gaben, Allianz spielen, dann wundert mich der Zustand auf den Schlachtfeldern nicht mehr wirklich: Meine Fraktion ist einfach zu blöde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Grüße
Bimmbamm, Gilneas


----------



## zificult (18. Januar 2008)

spam threat?
voll nich witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timura (18. Januar 2008)

> Huhu,
> 
> Wenn tatsächlich alle Humorlosen und Satireunverträglichen, die in diesem Thread eine Antwort gaben, Allianz spielen, dann wundert mich der Zustand auf den Schlachtfeldern nicht mehr wirklich: Meine Fraktion ist einfach zu blöde w00t.gif !



das unterschreib ich nur allzugern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (18. Januar 2008)

Omg Verschwörungen und Theorien.
Das Futter der Neugierigen.
Scheiße ich werd wohl meine Chars löschen weil ich dann ja
nen ABM-Job für Blizz erledige... nicht!
Der war gut nicht wahr? 
So gut wie der Fake hier


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Januar 2008)

Wieso fallen mir bei den Kommentaren in diesem Forum immer gleich Herr Einstein und die Unendlichkeit ein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. Januar 2008)

Schade ich bekomme kein geld dafür das ich ally zocke :<


----------



## Mcmacc (18. Januar 2008)

wenn du das cool bei horde weggelassen hättest wäre es glaubhafter gewesen


----------



## Georg217 (18. Januar 2008)

XDDD. Zu geil das Allys Bots sind dachte ich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Wieso fallen mir bei den Kommentaren in diesem Forum immer gleich Herr Einstein und die Unendlichkeit ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil dieses Zitat der Wahrheit entspricht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornos (18. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte allen die hier "Fake" reingeschrieben haben, noch gratulieren, dass sie das mit ihrem unglaublichen Scharfsinn so schnell erkannt haben. Wer keinen Spaß versteht, brauchts net zu lesen und muss dann auch nich posten.


----------



## -dekagepe- (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Weil dieses Zitat der Wahrheit entspricht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Gornos schrieb:


> Wer keinen Spaß versteht, brauchts net zu lesen und muss dann auch nich posten.



Das wär schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KHT (18. Januar 2008)

lol ich finds einfach nur geil wie sich einige allys über sowas ärgern können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mein is doch klar das der net echt is ^^


----------



## Terriom (18. Januar 2008)

Alle Allys pinzehn rum, kann das sein oder ihre ich mich ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ja auch einer von den Allys, kann euch also verstehen. Finde es auch voll schade das jetzt wo die Lüge aufgeflogen ist ich kein Geld mehr von Blizz bekomme...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unaton (18. Januar 2008)

Jeder der hier jetzt geweint hat, hat nur Angst das er von Blizz kein Geld mehr bekommt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, warum die Allianz wirklich so schlecht ist^^


----------



## Suyou (18. Januar 2008)

Könnte jemand so freundlich sein und den User bannen? Der schreibt nur scheiße !


----------



## Terriom (18. Januar 2008)

Unaton schrieb:


> Jeder der hier jetzt geweint hat, hat nur Angst das er von Blizz kein Geld mehr bekommt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin abaa gar nicht schlecht.. *InDieEckeStellUndLosheul*


----------



## Ulthras (18. Januar 2008)

jetzt nichts gegen dich oder so aber ich fands überhaupt net witzig


----------



## 481Nummer1 (18. Januar 2008)

komisch das ich allianz spiele aber nicht bezahlt werde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (18. Januar 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> komisch das ich allianz spiele aber nicht bezahlt werde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geh es doch bei Blizzard einklagen xD 

ich werde es machen ! 

schweinerei das manche dafür Geld kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (18. Januar 2008)

Ich fands genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claudib (18. Januar 2008)

Die Allianz nicht spielbar... Aber dann mal ebenso Sturmwind,Darnassus und Eisenschmiede entwerfen

                                                           Ganz Klar
_*FAKE!*_


----------



## Abraxox (18. Januar 2008)

es scheinen tatsächlich leute zu geben die diesen seemannsgarn glauben aber was geschrieben wurde stimmt schon weitestgehend allies alles nur bots und pupertäre kinder naja fast alle *fg* muss ich leider sagen wurde ich zu gezwungen *g*

aber das zeug was der zu sich nimmt soll er bloss ned wegschmeissen ich will auch nochmehr davon haben ^^

es gibt eigentlich auch nur eine richtig gutaussehende rasse und klasse *fg*

ein TaurenJäger gibt nix muskelbepackteres und gutausehenderes als ein taurenjäger der auf der nächsten grünen wiese erstma ne rast macht um zu futtern ;D laufen meist au ein paar gnome rum für schiessübungn


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Januar 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Könnte jemand so freundlich sein und den User bannen? Der schreibt nur scheiße !



Achja? Komm ma her!


----------



## Mediomn (18. Januar 2008)

Mal sehen womit der user morgen ankommt den kennedy mörder??!!!

junge geh mal ganz dringend an die frische luft und labber nicht so ein absoluten scheiß!!!!
du brauchst ein ever bann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Claudib schrieb:


> Die Allianz nicht spielbar... Aber dann mal ebenso Sturmwind,Darnassus und Eisenschmiede entwerfen
> 
> Ganz Klar
> _*FAKE!*_



LOL. du bist durchschaut Blizzardmitarbeiter!
Deine verzweifelten Bemühungen, die Wahrheit als Fake zu tarnen nützen dir nix.
Euer Spiel ist aus. Sorry


----------



## Stevster (18. Januar 2008)

Also lustig find cihs.. 
<-- hordler
Aber seit BC hat der Kiddy Anteil der horde sehr zugenommen... wegen den Blutelfen.... Draenei würden besser zur Horde passen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Exar_Kun (18. Januar 2008)

Hehehe, echt genial, sowas erstmal ausdenken..... ^^


----------



## Badumsaen (18. Januar 2008)

Also ich fands ziemlich witzig^^ Und jeder der hier extra nochmal rumschreit, "DES ISN FAKE!", der muss die comunity hier für ziemlich hohl halten, denn wer schon beim ersten absatz nicht erkennt dass des nur n gag is, is ein übelster geistiger tiefflieger.

Und alle die sich hier aufregen über den TE, er soll gebannt werden und so, sind bestimmt alles Ally spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (18. Januar 2008)

Musste einfach schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut geschrieben. 

Nur schade das es Spieler gibt die soetwas als Beleidigung auffassen. (Is leider nicht nur hier so -.-)


Claudib schrieb:


> Ganz Klar
> _*FAKE!*_





Badumsaen schrieb:


> [...] wer schon beim ersten absatz nicht erkennt dass des nur n gag is, is ein übelster geistiger tiefflieger.


Jenau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In dem Sinne liebe Grüße 
und will mehr von geistreichen Scherzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> LOL. du bist durchschaut Blizzardmitarbeiter!
> Deine verzweifelten Bemühungen, die Wahrheit als Fake zu tarnen nützen dir nix.
> Euer Spiel ist aus. Sorry


lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich fands gut geschrieben


----------



## Reexxaar (18. Januar 2008)

Bullshit


----------



## Reexxaar (18. Januar 2008)

Bullshit


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (18. Januar 2008)

Quadun schrieb:


> Also Ich verfolge regelmäßig die Foren Beiträge und muss immer des öfteren über was sich manche Leute aufregen bzw was manche Leute hier so reinschreiben ! Hm ist es weil Sie Aufmerksamkeit haben wollen od ist es weil se einfach alles glauben was Ihnen vor die Nase gesetzt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Wie wär's mal mit Absätzen?
2. Worauf nimmst du Stellung?
3. Muss jetzt leider Klugscheißen, es heißt *Wrath* of the Lich King
4. Warum sollten die Abopreise angehoben werden, was sind deine Quellen?


----------



## Raefael (18. Januar 2008)

Reexxaar schrieb:


> Bullshit


/plonk


----------



## apu. (18. Januar 2008)

Bielefeld existiert nicht!


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Reexxaar schrieb:


> Bullshit





Reexxaar schrieb:


> Bullshit



An diesem unkoordinierten Vorgehen erkennt man sehr schön, dass einer der eingangs genannten Bots am werke ist. Blizzard wird offensichtlich nervös!


----------



## mazze3333 (18. Januar 2008)

LOL
naja giel gemacht
hättest aba noch geilere sachen hinzufgen könenn


----------



## Raefael (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> An diesem unkoordinierten Vorgehen erkennt man sehr schön, dass einer der eingangs genannten Bots am werke ist. Blizzard wird offensichtlich nervös!



Für so was gibt's auch in Foren die ignore Taste.

//Rafa


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (18. Januar 2008)

Painrain schrieb:


> wieso es bis heut keiner gecheckt hat
> allianz lost nit ufm bg weil se kiddies sind
> und 2. allianz lost net überall
> beio uns hat horde bei warsong sehr geringe chance so das seit neusten man reinkommt un man sieht 10 allis gegen 4hordler
> auf kumpel seinem realm lost horde überall,auf jedem bg


Toll einen coolen englischen Usernamen kannst du dir ausdenken, nur deine Muttersprache, die scheinst du zu verlernen. Oder hast du sie gar nicht richtig gelernt, Schmerzregen?


----------



## mazze3333 (18. Januar 2008)

okay ich gebs zu, ich werde bezahlt


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Januar 2008)

schlechtester threat ever...

/ig


----------



## Serenas (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> An diesem unkoordinierten Vorgehen erkennt man sehr schön, dass einer der eingangs genannten Bots am werke ist. Blizzard wird offensichtlich nervös!



Sind ziemlich aktiv, wie ein eingeengtes Eichhörnchen, wird agressiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caddle (18. Januar 2008)

Verdammt,wie bist Du an dieses Interview gekommen?

Wir dachten wir hätten den Mann gestoppt der das aus dem Blizz-Headqurter schmuggeln wollte.

Aber nun wo es raus ist kann ich sagen: Ja, es ist wahr!

Ich spiele einen Allianzler weil ich von Blizzard gezwungen werde, aber manchmal macht es sogar Spass:

Ich habe, nur mit 9 Bots an meiner Seite, Kara clear!!

Und letztens haben meine ebenfalls bei Blizzard beschäftigte 92 jährige Tante, 23 Bots und ich die Horde
im BG verhauen, das war geil!!

Leider sind solche Erlebnisse die Ausnahme, aber wir geben nicht auf, eines Tages werden auch wir cool sein, und jeder will einer von uns sein, aber dann lassen wir Euch nicht rein!!!


----------



## bogus666 (18. Januar 2008)

Also wenn man mich dafuer bezahlen wuerde, wuerde ich auch eventuell mal einen Allianzchar spielen.

Wo finde ich das Bewerbungsformular? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> _Ja genau. Denken sie an die Mondlandung. Jeder weiß, dass sie in einem Filmstudio inszeniert worden ist. Der 11. September, eine Lüge der CIA ?_


_

Bei solchen Verschwörungstheorie bin ich immer voll dabei. Gebt mal bi youtube oder video.google  11. September ein... Manche Filme da sind echt Krass. 

Aber ansonsten ist das hier sinnlos ^^_


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Caddle schrieb:


> Verdammt,wie bist Du an dieses Interview gekommen?
> 
> Wir dachten wir hätten den Mann gestoppt der das aus dem Blizz-Headqurter schmuggeln wollte.
> 
> ...




Rofl, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...




Total unwitzig. Übrigens die Amis waren echt auf dem Mond, Forscher haben es bestätigt.

Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal > FRESSE halten!


----------



## keeris (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...




Mondlandung gabs btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt auf dem Mond 3 Spiegel die man mit einem Laser anleuchten kann, dieser kommt dann genau in der 2 fachen Zeit zurück wie das licht hinbraucht.
1 mal Laser hin . 2. Mal laser zurück 

und lustig isses auch nicht


----------



## Karboh (18. Januar 2008)

Hat sich von euch eigentlich schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht was jetzt aus WoW wird? Was wird jetzt geschehen, da der Schwindel aufgeflogen ist? Wie wird Blizzard mit der Allianz umgehen? Werden alle Allianzchars bzw. -bots gelöscht oder noch viel schlimmer, wird die Allianz für jeden spielbar? Oder werden einfach die Server auf alle Zeiten für Wartungsarbeiten runtergefahren?

Ich finde darüber sollten wir uns Gedanken machen!

Freue mich schon auf eure (hoffentlich) geistreichen Antworten.


MFG

Karboh


----------



## Zoidee (18. Januar 2008)

ich hab das beim essen gelesen und volle kanne ins essen gekotzt. mir is immer noch ganz schlecht von dem rotz


----------



## Dreamforce (18. Januar 2008)

Ihr wisst das mit der Allianz? Oh nein... Blizzard ist aufgeflogen... ich bin auch aufgeflogen! *zum Handy greift* Johny!? Wir sind aufgeflogen, schnell wir müßen nach Mexiko fliehen! *aus dem Fenster springt*


----------



## Aíi (18. Januar 2008)

viel zu billig ! hatt er nur geschrieben damit alle lachen so wie bei dem andern thread mit dem ende von WoW


----------



## gottdrak (18. Januar 2008)

Fands witzig. Besser als fast alle Umfragen hier jedenfalls..


----------



## gottdrak (18. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Total unwitzig. Übrigens die Amis waren echt auf dem Mond, Forscher haben es bestätigt.
> 
> Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal > FRESSE halten!



Jaaaa.... und du bist warscheindlich auch einer dieser Forscher, dein Wort ist Tatsache, ne?


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

keeris schrieb:


> Mondlandung gabs btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hilfe ich hab das nicht verstanden!! Wielange brauch ein Laser zum Mond, und wer stellt da Spiegel hin?
Du willst nur ablenken damit wir das Thema nicht weiterdiskutieren.
Klug! Fast wäre es dir gelungen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (18. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Total unwitzig. Übrigens die Amis waren echt auf dem Mond, Forscher haben es bestätigt.
> 
> Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal > FRESSE halten!


Muss eigentlich immer erst ein Ironie-Tag geöffnet werden, damit einige Leute eine solche erkennen? 
Es wurde nicht *ernsthaft* bestritten, dass die Amerikaner auf dem Mond gelandet sind.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (18. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie totale scheiße sowas sinnloses hier zu Schreiben, und ich weiß nicht mal ob das lustig gemeint war.Wunschvorstellung gibts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amathaon (18. Januar 2008)

Sehr nett ^^ kam sicher von nem hordler ( ach ja an den ersteller der das allen anschein nach ernst nimmt ,, gimp ned rum )


----------



## gottdrak (18. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Fake -.-



Waas, W..W...WIRKLICH??!!!


----------



## Torador (18. Januar 2008)

Das erinnert mich doch sehr stark an diesen Thread -.-

Auch hier eine kreative Idee, auch hier verstehen die meisten die Ironie nicht und flamen was das Zeug hält. Das Niveau vieler Buffed User ist echt traurig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ich spiele Allianz. Muss ich deshalb diesen Thread verurteilen? Nein, als ob sich deshalb jemand angegriffen fühlen müsste.


----------



## Raminator (18. Januar 2008)

GK15 schrieb:


> egal was du nimmst...nimm weniger...


oder mehr je nach dem


----------



## Seratos (18. Januar 2008)

lol^^ schöne wunschvorstellung, wenn man mal genau aufpasst, motzen nur alle allyspieler, das dieser post scheiße ist, tja horde ftw^^


----------



## Geierwalli (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...



LoL,wie geil ist dass denn? Wir kämpfen nicht nur gegen die Allis...wir verleugnen auch noch ihre Existenz!
So etwas nenne ich vortgeschrittene psychologische Kriegsführung.

1:0 für die Horde


----------



## Scárfáce123 (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...


funny ? not


----------



## Leginior (18. Januar 2008)

Allianz ist eine Täuschung und Politiker lieben Ego Shooter . Auch wenn ich weis das dieser Thread nur reine Ironie ist muss in letzter Zeit jeder so nen Thread erstellen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (18. Januar 2008)

es .... ist ... einfach ... nicht ... zu ... glauben *nachLuftring* 

Nach über vier Stunden extrem langweiliger Besprechung haben die Fake - Schreier hier mir gerade meine gute Laune wieder gegeben. 

O M G, wie kann man so einen Thread überhaupt ernst nehmen frage ich mich ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ironie und Satire haben in Deutschland wirklich einen verdammt SCHWEREN Stand.


----------



## Struppistrap (18. Januar 2008)

Ui, ganz toll, aber die story von Warcraft scheint dir wohl nciht all zu gut zu liegen?

Genau genommen ist die Horde eher nur deshalb entstanden, weil die Völker sich vereinen wollten, um Angriffen von allen Seiten besser trotzen zu können.....naja auch egal, der Text war jedenfalls blöd.


----------



## Donnerhufe (18. Januar 2008)

wie bedeppert muss man sein um hier noch "fake" anzukündigen...

das isn spaß ihr flachzangen!

ich fands lustig - wenn ihr allen ernstes noch ankündigen müsst dass das kein echtes interview mitm blizzardmitarbeiter ist, seid ihr wohl eher diejenigen die weniger drogen nehmen sollten...

*stirnrunzel*


----------



## NgP.Brot (18. Januar 2008)

Nicht wirklich witzig. Noch peinlicher ist aber, dass der Autor nach 2-3 Fragen die Lust verloren hat und dann so ein total unfertiges, verzweifelt komisch wirkend wollendes Mini Interview bei rauskam -_-.


----------



## plehmann (18. Januar 2008)

Sinnlos... Aber Gut!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

For the horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Januar 2008)

Naja ich würde zukünftig ein Forum suchen wo die Durchschnittsintelligenz über der Raumtemperatur liegt. 

Da die Betroffenen meine Aussage wahrscheinlich nicht verstanden haben: Ihr habt nur Scheisse im Kopf!

Edith sagt: Das gilt auch für dich Dragus1991.


----------



## Dragus1991 (18. Januar 2008)

Das ist der armseligste Fake den ich jemals gelesen hab
RESPEKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (18. Januar 2008)

an diesen thread lässt sich leicht rauskristallisieren dass min. 40-50% der buffed user ..kinder oder einfach nur dumm wie stroh sind...allein so kommentare wie: "ähhh das ist doch ein fake!!" oder "stimmt doch garnit ich un mein bruder , schwester usw. spielen doch allianz..du bist plöd!" usw...lassen erkennen, dass die leut einfach keine witze verstehen und es TATSÄCHLICH als einen ernstgemeinten beitrag sehen (über den witzigkeitsgrad lässts sich ja streiten)..aber dass die leute es eben nit raffen find ich einfach nur saukomisch xD


----------



## sp0tz (18. Januar 2008)

> Ja genau. Denken sie an die Mondlandung. Jeder weiß, dass sie in einem Filmstudio inszeniert worden ist. Der 11. September, eine Lüge der CIA ?



/sign =)


----------



## Sturmhammer (18. Januar 2008)

Raj88 schrieb:


> ...find ich einfach nur saukomisch xD


 

Du findest das echt komisch? Ich halte das eher für sehr traurig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Armes Deutschland. Arme Eltern.
Jetzt soll sich bloß keiner beschweren, dass er schon erwachsen ist. Das wäre ein Schuss ins Knie.


----------



## chazychaz666 (18. Januar 2008)

Sehr lustig!

Ich selbst spiele Allianz und fand es trotzdem sehr lustig! Von mir bekommst du 10 von 10 Punkten, 5 für die Kreativität und 5 für den geilen Flamewar^^.

Hätte aber ein bissl länger sein können.

Ironie:

* "Und immer daran denken alle die Allianz spielen wohnen in Bielefeld"*


----------



## Schlagetot (18. Januar 2008)

Torador schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich doch sehr stark an diesen Thread -.-
> 
> Auch hier eine kreative Idee, auch hier verstehen die meisten die Ironie nicht und flamen was das Zeug hält. Das Niveau vieler Buffed User ist echt traurig...
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe Ironie und lache viel mit meinen Freunden. Trotzdem ist das nicht lustig...


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

chazychaz666 schrieb:


> Sehr lustig!
> 
> Ich selbst spiele Allianz und fand es trotzdem sehr lustig! Von mir bekommst du 10 von 10 Punkten, 5 für die Kreativität und 5 für den geilen Flamewar^^.
> 
> ...



Nicht umsonst teilen sich Bielefeld und Blizzard 4 Buchstaben. NENN DAS MAL EINER ZUFALL!
Da scheint mehr hinter der Sache zu stecken als ich zunächst angenommen habe.
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MacJunkie79 (18. Januar 2008)

deshalb gibts auch meistens einen Ally-Überhang auf den Servern.


----------



## newsted (18. Januar 2008)

Oh mein Gott...
Das ist sowas von FAKE, ich sags euch. Also wer das glaubt, ey. Das ist ja schlimmer als... kP! Das ist nur schlimm!
Ich selber spiele auch Alli, warum sollte ich ein NPC sein?! O-M-G


----------



## Deasaster (18. Januar 2008)

Kann mir vorstellen, dass dieses dämliche Fake-Interview bei den Amis für bare Münze genommen wird. Naja, die glauben ja auch, dass es beim Wrestling echte Kämpfe sind und in Deutschland alle Männer Lederhosen tragen und Blasmusik hören.


----------



## Neradox (18. Januar 2008)

Ok, ok, ich geb´s zu, ihr seid toll, und ich bin dumm, ich fands halt nur nich lustig und hab überreagiert, jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## Jor.Go (18. Januar 2008)

dumm wenn man soviel zeit investiert um den fake zu schreiben -.-'


----------



## Bananabill (18. Januar 2008)

So lustig wie Fußpilz


----------



## Itarus (18. Januar 2008)

Drogen sind nicht immer gut, und außerdem Copy+Paste von irgendeiner
Deppen-Seite kann jeder, deshalb:

/close


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (18. Januar 2008)

newsted schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott...
> Das ist sowas von FAKE, ich sags euch. Also wer das glaubt, ey. Das ist ja schlimmer als... kP! Das ist nur schlimm!
> Ich selber spiele auch Alli, warum sollte ich ein NPC sein?! O-M-G


Ich glaube dir nicht, dass du Allianz spielst. Du bist doch einer dieser Blizzard-Angestellten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (18. Januar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> lol voll nicht lustig -.-



Also ich fands sehr gut - genau mein Humor. Das hat schon fast GM Qualität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (18. Januar 2008)

Ich find das sehr lusitg. Und ich finde es glatt noch lustiger, dass kaum jemand das zu verstehen scheint.. Meine Güte, diesen Menschen möchte ich im RL nicht begegnen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2008)

ganz billiger Fake, ich mein wenns lustig/intressant/(Sinnvoll) wäre aber es ist ein sooooooo billiger fake , man könnte auch sagen das blizz nach der ally nix mehr eingefallen ist und deshalb so monster wie tauren und orcs nehmen mussten, ist ca gleich lustig>.>


----------



## STAR1988 (18. Januar 2008)

Ich finds genial !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"In der Tat. Bei den Beta Test zu WOW fiel Blizzard auf, dass von den Testern keiner bereit war bewaffnete Schlümpfe, blaue Mr.Spock Kopien oder langweilige Menschen zu spielen." !!! da kann doch nur was dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (18. Januar 2008)

als ob das ein Blizz mitarbeiter gesagt hätte!!!!


btw : giefff Drogen!!!!


----------



## Neradox (18. Januar 2008)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, muss man jeden gleich immer zuflamen und aufs derbste beschimpfen, wenn er etwas falsch versteht? Ich glaube nicht, also was soll der scheiß?
(Ok, war auch ein Flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mrxxx007 (18. Januar 2008)

Sehr lustig!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!

Ganz genau mein humor!!! der jenige der sich die zeitgenommen hat das alles zu schreiben respekt =D klar ist dasn fake xD aber das soll man ja auch merken und dadurch auch lustig wirken !!!


----------



## Jülieee (18. Januar 2008)

ey blizz wo bleibt mein gehalt für mein mensch rogue??? fies...


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (18. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> ganz billiger Fake, ich mein wenns lustig/intressant/(Sinnvoll) wäre aber es ist ein sooooooo billiger fake , man könnte auch sagen das blizz nach der ally nix mehr eingefallen ist und deshalb so monster wie tauren und orcs nehmen mussten, ist ca gleich lustig>.>


Das ist nicht genauso lustig, das ist blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor.Go (18. Januar 2008)

also geh ich jeden abend mit blizz nach kara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin also der einzigste echte gnom ^^


----------



## so3ren (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...




Man hast wohl nichts besseres zutun  oder ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## safbdh (18. Januar 2008)

LOOOL was für ein Scheiß 

1. Mein Kumpel und ich spielen Allianz, aber keine Angst wir sind NICHT von Blizz^^
2. wenn Blizz so um die 4-5 millionen Angestellte hat die sich darum kümmern wow zu spielen und allen vor zu machen Allie zu sein...RESPEKT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: Dicken Respeckt an den poster wie du mit Witz und Charm auf die ganzen post antwortest ist echt bemerkenswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@buffed:  /close plz is ja lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (18. Januar 2008)

LoL, also bei mir haben die kassen auch noch nie geklingelt^^
Da kann ich nur eins sagen von welcher Fraktion das geschrieben ist: Typisch Hordler...

*Für die Allianz!
Nieder mit der Horde!*


----------



## Gothmorg (18. Januar 2008)

Sry, wenn das schon genannt wurde, aber ich habe keine Lust, mir 9 Seiten Flames von irgendwelchen Schmalhirnen anzutun (solange die Qualität der Kommentare nicht nach den ersten 2 Seiten zunimmt).

Über den Post musste ich ja schon grinsen (gute Geschichte ^^), aber richtig lachen musste ich erst, als die Flames von den Kiddys kamen, die ernsthaft glauben, die Story sei ernst gemeint. Leute, das ist kein Fake, das ist ein Gag -.- Wenn es ein Fake werden sollte hätte er es ernster geschrieben.

Also bitte lest euch die Posts zwei mal durch, bevor ihr flamt.


----------



## Rull (18. Januar 2008)

ich selber spiele ally und werde nicht bezahlt das nur zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die fantasie von einigen ist ja echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (18. Januar 2008)

also ich fands unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und btw: wenn meine freundew checken, das ich von bliz bezahlt werde... ohow... das gibt ärger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerty (18. Januar 2008)

. . . . . schonmal was von...ähm... humor gehört? oder glaubt ihr das meint der gute ernst? *rolleyes*


----------



## Delorion (18. Januar 2008)

lol

Hordler lachen

Allys flamen

toller Thread


----------



## Garrr (18. Januar 2008)

Wen der kack stimmt will ich zur Horde! das kann doch nicht war sein!   ich meine, wen blizzard schon leute nimmt dann bitte Feuert alle die bei Festung der Stürme ally seitz! das kann doch nicht war sein solche Idioten habe ich im Leben nicht gesehen und ich bin in vielen Rollenspielen International bekannt! Ich hoffe mal das das kein witz war vieleicht habe ich so eine chance auf ein fiaren server trasfer oder einfach auf horde!


----------



## Yo-Asakura (18. Januar 2008)

An alle die nicht verstanden haben das dieser post nur spaß ist hat keinen sinn für ironie -.-
Ich Spiele Allianz und Horde und finds toll^^


----------



## Arstiuri (18. Januar 2008)

herrlich... und es gibt bestimmt auch leute hier die glauben es gäbe die stadt bielefeld wirklich....

und nun mach ich mich wieder auf die suche nach einem gewissen herrn "lan" und hoffe mal auf eine seiner parties eingeladen zu werden.


----------



## newsted (18. Januar 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> Wen der kack stimmt will ich zur Horde! das kann doch nicht war sein!   ich meine, wen blizzard schon leute nimmt dann bitte Feuert alle die bei Festung der Stürme ally seitz! das kann doch nicht war sein solche Idioten habe ich im Leben nicht gesehen und ich bin in vielen Rollenspielen International bekannt! Ich hoffe mal das das kein witz war vieleicht habe ich so eine chance auf ein fiaren server trasfer oder einfach auf horde!



Mein Gott... Hast du das etwa immernoch nicht verstanden? Das ist fake...

in before /close


----------



## Pi91 (18. Januar 2008)

Naja jetzt wo es draussen ist...
JA, es stimmt alles! Die Allianz war lange Zeit unterbesetzt und so befand sich auch in meinem elektronischen Briefkasten eine Nachricht aus dem Hause Blizzard. Der Inhalt dieser Nachricht umfasste alle Informationen zur "Official Alliance Beta 0.64". Das Angebot war äußerst lukrativ. Also nahm ich das Angebot an und fing an einen Nachtelfen zu spielen, meinen Troll musste ich löschen. Doch nach 4 Monaten bekam ich eine neue Mail, in der mein "Vertrag" gekündigt wurde, als Gründe wurden z.B. meine Ersetzung durch hochmoderne Bots genannt, welche "natürlicher" als normale Spieler wirken sollten, ich spielte nach Blizzard zu "hordentlich". Also spielte ich mir einen neuen Troll hoch. Als ich dann Level 46 war bekam ich eine letzte Mail, ob ich meinen Hordechar nicht doch in einen Zwerg umwandeln wollte. Doch dieses Angebot lehnte ich ab. Daraufhin wurde mein Account gehackt und ich sah meinen Troll nie wieder...


----------



## Avalonier (18. Januar 2008)

Ich fand das Thema ja ma obergeil gemacht.

Aber die ganzen Flamer toppen das bei weitem   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht weiter so das ist besser als jede Talkshow.

MFG. Ava

Ps. Wer den Gag dahinter net verstanden hat ist ganz klar zu sehen

Pps. Ich werde auch von Blizzard für den post bezahlt :-D


----------



## Thyphon (18. Januar 2008)

ich seh den witz..
aber witzig ist er nicht..


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Jor.Go schrieb:


> also geh ich jeden abend mit blizz nach kara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein du schreibst das weil du von Blizz dafür bezahlt wirst.
netter Versuch


----------



## SeRuM (18. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Fake -.-


HDF du Bot^^


----------



## Yanxley (18. Januar 2008)

Lol wieso versucht ihr euch zu rechtfertigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schreib jetz auch net sachen wie "fake!!" "lol du bist echt nicht lustig" weil das ja offensichtlich ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweetpain (18. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...




lol, finds auch ganz witzig, zumal ich ja Horde spiele^^


----------



## Schamll (18. Januar 2008)

fake aber sowas von eindeutig kannst du ne quelle aufweisen? nein also fake ^^


----------



## Arstiuri (18. Januar 2008)

> fake aber sowas von eindeutig kannst du ne quelle aufweisen? nein also fake ^^


 wo ist denn deine quelle für diese aussage?


----------



## Trunks89 (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lustig die spinnen ich spiel selber Alli die haben keine ahnung hordler sind doof


----------



## Briefklammer (18. Januar 2008)

-.- man war das lustig HAHAHA ich sterbe gleich weil es SO lustig war


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2008)

Das Errinnert mich irgendwie an den Mythos um die Einwohnerzahl Sauerlands. Welche besagt das die gesamte Einwohnerzahl vom Sauerland auf weniger als 50 alte Leute zu schätzen ist, welche sich durch ein 
Tunnelsystem von Haus zu Haus zu bewegen um immer passend am Fenster zu stehen, für den Fall das mal
einer Vorbeikommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (18. Januar 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> -.- man war das lustig HAHAHA ich sterbe gleich weil es SO lustig war


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HILFE, RUFT DEN NOTARTZT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ohrensammler hat den witzigsten text der welt geschrieben und fordert nun sein erstes opfer! Bald kommt Bush und sucht nach Massenvernichtungswaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (18. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme allen zu die sagten das sei ein dreck.


----------



## jkb (18. Januar 2008)

Wo ist mein Geld?
Nun ist es raus. Ich hab mich von Blizz anwerben lassen, aber bis heute kein Geld gesehen! Schweine! Kennt jemand nen Ratgeber, wie ich mein Geld einklagen kann?


----------



## Marluxia (18. Januar 2008)

sooo geil xD


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (18. Januar 2008)

Ach? Ich darf Geld dafür verlangen das ich nen Ally spiele? Und ich idiot zahle Blizz jeden Monat was dafür....


XD Oh man wer hatt sich denn das ausgedacht? Also einer von Blizzard bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Butchero (18. Januar 2008)

OmG manche verstehen glaub ich nicht das es einfach ausgedacht ist um uns bisschen zum lachen zu bringen Oo

Also ich musste schon bisschen schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (18. Januar 2008)

cO

Ok, sonst gehts dir eh noch ganz gut!?


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

made my day^^nice


----------



## Milow (18. Januar 2008)

lol wie dumm ist das denn?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

safbdh schrieb:


> LOOOL was für ein Scheiß
> 
> 1. Mein Kumpel und ich spielen Allianz, aber keine Angst wir sind NICHT von Blizz^^
> 2. wenn Blizz so um die 4-5 millionen Angestellte hat die sich darum kümmern wow zu spielen und allen vor zu machen Allie zu sein...RESPEKT!
> ...



Da frage ich dich doch mit ganz viel charme warum ich bei deinem Namen sofort an Level 1 Goldhändler denken muss. Merkwürdig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Januar 2008)

hm und bei deinem namen muss ich an ein lvl 2 kiddy denken, ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (18. Januar 2008)

OMG. Ich mach mir gleich nen Ally Char auf 70 dann geht das Geld das ich solange ausgebe wieder zurück an mich!


----------



## Darx (18. Januar 2008)

xD

Sehr geil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr davon.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hm und bei deinem namen muss ich an ein lvl 2 kiddy denken, ohrensammler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm wenn du tatsächlich schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hättest, würdest du an Diablo 1 PVP denken.

Aber was träum ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noobiemen:D (18. Januar 2008)

booo schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vup (18. Januar 2008)

ich denke mal, dass der mitarbeiter minderwertigkeitskomplexe oder ähnliches hat.
eine solche, an den haaren herbeigezogene, Aussage schaffen manche unter drogeneinfluss nicht.

einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## bjoerng (25. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Fake -.-



WAS?!?!?!?!
ECHT?


b2t:
geschmunzelt hab ich schon^^


----------



## jahepi (25. Januar 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das Errinnert mich irgendwie an den Mythos um die Einwohnerzahl Sauerlands. Welche besagt das die gesamte Einwohnerzahl vom Sauerland auf weniger als 50 alte Leute zu schätzen ist, welche sich durch ein
> Tunnelsystem von Haus zu Haus zu bewegen um immer passend am Fenster zu stehen, für den Fall das mal
> einer Vorbeikommt.
> 
> ...


Ok, dass ist eindeutig lustiger als der eigentliche Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (25. Januar 2008)

also ich bin alli und hab mich köstlich drüber amüsiert .. die Hordler spielen ich werde bezahlt :-) meinen Kontostand zeig ich nicht her denn Mitleid und Geldgeschenke will ich nicht haben ^^ keep on smiling


----------



## Juliy (25. Januar 2008)

Ich finds gut dass es Allys gibt....





.....sonst hätten wir Hordler doch keine Nappel's zum verprügeln :>


----------



## Ronas (25. Januar 2008)

also ich hab mir schon öfters sowas gedacht als ich in strangle 20 minuten lang von dem selben lvl 70 mensch hexenmeister gecampt wurde als ich ca 40 lvl unter ihm war^^

aber...ich habe meinen freund schonmal gesehen als er wirklich seinen mensch pala gespielt hat !!!ich war live dabei!!
also fake aber wertung 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyn (25. Januar 2008)

erst wollt ich lachen, doch dann hatte ich was anderes zu tun -.-


----------



## Regenschein (25. Januar 2008)

also ich fand die aussage schon ziemlich witzig nur die umsetzung des interviews net so prall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (25. Januar 2008)

hm, lustig... is was anderes.. nichma n hauch von ironie..


----------



## Pontifexmax (25. Januar 2008)

AHHH --  haben es die Verschwörungstheoretiker also auch schon ins Spiel von WoW geschafft.

Bedingt lustig weil einfach zu blöd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (14. März 2008)

ein bisschen schmunzeln musste ich schon aber naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...



made my day xD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Lol, wie sie alle "Fake" schreien... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fragilia (14. März 2008)

Das würde immerhin erklären warum wir allies meistens auf den schlachtfeldern den kürzeren ziehen....


----------



## sebiprotago (14. März 2008)

Vielen Dank auch TE. Blizz hat mich gerade angerufen: Ich muss ab nächsten Monat meinen Acc wieder bezahlen. Nachdem die Fake-Allianz aufgeflogen ist wollen die kein Geld mehr in die Aufrechterhaltung der Lüge investieren...


----------



## fre_k (14. März 2008)

blizzard wo ist mein geld???
spiele nun seit einem halben jahr allyanz aber wo ist mein ggeellldd?
zahle sogar noch alle 2 monate eine gebühr das ich weiterspielen kann...


----------



## Rojan (14. März 2008)

viel geiler als der text vom TE, sind die leute die "fake" schreien und das auc noch begründen.
so als wäre das im ansatz realistisch...zu lolig ^^


----------



## Qwalle (14. März 2008)

da macht sich jemand mal die mühe und postet was witziges ins forum und das einzige sich intellektuell auf dem nullpunkt befindende, was dem großteil dazu einfällt ist :

fake -.-
nicht witzig

sowas kann man sich doch echt mal sparen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


weiss echt nicht, was witziger ist - das interview oder die flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich finds interview auf jeden fall lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matty265 (14. März 2008)

Geil ich bin ein Gm^^
Aber echt net lustig...sorry


----------



## Thorat (14. März 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Fake -.-


VIELEN VIELEN Dank dass du mir das gesagt hast, sonst haett ich das allen Ernstes noch geglaubt... o.O
Hmm... Naja, deine anderen Threads waren lustiger Ohrensammler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

PS: KEYLOGGER!!11elf
PPS: FAKE!!!!111


----------



## TFV (14. März 2008)

> Was sie sehen ist eine Mischung aus random spawnenden NPC, Bots und Allianzchars, die von Blizzard Mitarbeitern gespielt werden um die Täuschung aufrecht zu erhalten



verdammt, ich bin enttarnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

PS.: nicht-unlustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (14. März 2008)

Lol is ja geil! I love Verschwörungstheorien (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben^^).

Ich wusst ja schon immer, dass die Leute bei Blizzard in langen Kapuzenumhängen rumlaufen! die Illuminaten werden siegen! *verschwindet in den Schatten* Muhahaha!


----------



## Kawock (14. März 2008)

#Ich werd auch nicht bezahlt, irgendwas mache ich falsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

Für Geld allianz spielen, hmmmm mich würd interessieren was Blizz zahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie (fast) alle Topics von Ohrensammler einsame Spitze.


----------



## lordrem (14. März 2008)

Jeder ders nich lustig findet isn Ally seh ich so ;D


----------



## Biomüll (14. März 2008)

Ich kann behaupten, man bekommt genug.

btw.

Für die Allianz!


----------



## K43l (14. März 2008)

Horde is schon cooler als Allianz, ich spiel aber trotzdem lieber nen Gnom als so ein Untotes Klappergerüst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fands aber trotzdem lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2008)

ECHT NICHT LUSTIG DER SCHEIß FAKE


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

K43l schrieb:


> Horde is schon cooler als Allianz, ich spiel aber trotzdem lieber nen Gnom als so ein Untotes Klappergerüst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


100%iges JA
siehe Signatur^^


----------



## mumba (14. März 2008)

hehe


----------



## Amoniusi (14. März 2008)

lol als ob man den 11. September mit WoW vergleichen könne xD 

FAKE!!!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (14. März 2008)

Die Comments habn mich zum lachen gebracht ;D


----------



## Stricker810 (14. März 2008)

ich finde es witzig das alle leute die das nicht witzig finden Allis sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich persönlich finde es witzig (Tauren Krieger) nur der schluss ist nicht so gut


----------



## Deathgnom (14. März 2008)

Keiner macht mir Drogen.

Ich will deine Droge ausprobiern was für eine ist es.


----------



## zificult (14. März 2008)

bin zwar alli, aber nich schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiden91 (14. März 2008)

da heuln die allikinder wieder weil mal über sie hergezoegn wurde >.<


----------



## Talismaniac (14. März 2008)

<ich schreib nur scheisse>
/sign


----------



## HornyHerbert (14. März 2008)

von mir aus lass ich mich bezahlen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin käuflich! behaupte alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Losfabios (14. März 2008)

Man richtig geil... *schmeißt sich gerade weg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celticfrost (14. März 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Wenigstens war er kreativ. Aber ist doch bisschen unwahrscheinlich, obwohl... Nichts ist unmöglich




ehhh...kreativ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wohl eher nix besseres zu tun und das wichtigste....lustig ist definitiv anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noforgiveness (14. März 2008)

Die teilweise ernst gemeinten Comments à la "das is doch nur fake" sind noch besser als dein ohnehin schon geniales Interview 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (14. März 2008)

hmmm einfach nur mist ey -.-


----------



## tob83 (14. März 2008)

Mist, jetzt weiß jeder woher ich meinen Porsche und die yacht habe


----------



## ctanjan (14. März 2008)

was hab ich falschgemacht ich will auch bezahlt werden weil ich ally zocke>.<


----------



## NarYethz (14. März 2008)

wenn blizz jedem allianz spieler geld geben würde fürs spielen, würde blizz ca 40% der einnahmen direkt wieder ausgeben müssen, nur um diese tolle illusion zu erhalten. tatsächlich is es schwachsinnig, da viele leute ja auf der angeblichen guten seite der allianz spielen wollen.. wobei man genau wissen sollte, dass eig die allianz die bösen sind, da diese den friedenspakt zwischen allianz und horde gebrochen haben und nicht andersrum.. naja soviel dazu, netter fake, der genau 20sek. lustig war.. 
MfG Learic


----------



## Sharqaas (14. März 2008)

ich finds geil^^ und die ganzen allis die sagen nicht lustig usw. holt euch nen keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (14. März 2008)

sry aba da ist der joke echt daneben gegangen, wär lustig wenn blizz mich bezahlen würde weil ich nen alli spiele =) aba spiel auch nen hordler und finde witze über eine der fraktionen kindich und dumm...


----------



## Cerboz (14. März 2008)

hm irgentwie find ich das hier viele keine ironie checken ^^

aber naja, ich fands nich so burner ..


----------



## fallas (14. März 2008)

> ZITAT(Neradox @ 18.01.2008, 12:48) *
> 
> Fake -.-
> 
> ...



made MY day!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> naja soviel dazu, netter fake, der genau 20sek. lustig war..



wobei es ernsthaft traurig ist, dass diverse leute hier scheinbar die ironie wirklich nicht sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. März 2008)

Hordler sind dumm und haben sex mit tieren.



Gleiches Statement nur anderherum.


100% nicht lustig.





Entzugsklinik =  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rized (14. März 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Hordler sind dumm und haben sex mit tieren.
> Gleiches Statement nur anderherum.
> 100% nicht lustig.
> Entzugsklinik =
> ...



/vote for Perma bann für Shamozz


----------



## Lomiraan (14. März 2008)

Ich will ab jetzt auch Geld dafür haben :/

Son bockmist he...


----------



## gamecard (14. März 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> was er sagt stimmt zwar teilweise, aber allianz wird genauso gespielt wie horde...
> 
> also faKe



oki ich gebts zu ich spiele eigendlich horde und werde bezahlt von blizzard
so lange ich alli zocke 

@TuPaC_X 
ne horde sind die meisten und blizzard zahlt für mich solange ich alli zocke 
bekomme ich Geld von blizzard und blizzard sucht nicht irgendwelche Leute sie achten immer drauf wer von den Horde am meisten zockt beziehungsweise wie lange am Tag  zockt,
also so wars bei mir habe eine Nachricht bekommen von blizzard wen ich alli zocke bekomme ich Geld 
und ich sag euch ist viel Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (14. März 2008)

Richtig geil^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. März 2008)

Ironie trifft Community kritisch.

Community wird Dumm.

Community kontert mit Flame.

Ironie wiedersteht.

Community stirbt.

Ironie siegt.


----------



## avenue (14. März 2008)

ist echt let witzig hast woll nichts zu tun


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ironie trifft Community kritisch.
> 
> Community wird Dumm.
> 
> ...


Made my Day!


----------



## Athrag (14. März 2008)

Hehe, ich fands saukomisch, echt gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

avenue schrieb:


> ist echt let witzig hast woll nichts zu tun


Ich weiß... Hans und die Rechtschreibflames... aber mal kurz drüberlesen vor dem abschicken ist doch wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt oder?


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. März 2008)

avenue schrieb:


> ist echt let witzig hast woll nichts zu tun



Das tut mir in den Augen weh!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (14. März 2008)

ich weis nicht was ihr habt 

ich fins geil^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. März 2008)

Also hier kommt wieder meine Ohren wertung für den sammler:

du bekommst 1 ohr für krativität
kein ohr für den kleinen schmunzler von mir
aber dafür 1 ohr auf die ausgelösten kommentare 


2 ohren für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Was denkt Ihr woher ich mein ganzes Geld hab *hände reib*
aber meine ohren kriegste nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (brauch ich noch *hrhr*)

@Community: Ich amüsier mich jeden tag von neuem über euch die ihr die Ironie nicht schnallt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einfach zuuuuu köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kacie (14. März 2008)

überhaut gar net komisch!
ich könnt mich jetzt darüber aufregen, tu's aber net.


----------



## Arahtor (14. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> lol voll nicht lustig -.-




Ich finde es gut....achja ich spiele auch Allianz und ich habe mich schon gewundert warum ich keine Monatsgebühren zahlen muss.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. März 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut....achja ich spiele auch Allianz und ich habe mich schon gewundert warum ich keine Monatsgebühren zahlen muss.



Achtung Arahtor pass auf, gleich wirste hart geflamed!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heiligenblut (14. März 2008)

Ich fands auch ziemlich lustig. Wer das nicht mit Humor nimmt tut mir leid ;P

FOR THE HORDE


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2008)

ich muss ncohmal über meine bezahlung reden mit blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PickelBee (14. März 2008)

Du hättest es bei deinem Horde-Interview belassen sollen. Diese "Interview" ist so schlecht geschrieben, dass ich gerade noch so einmal der erste Antwort gelesen habe, bis ich es nicht mehr ertragen habe. Du hättest etwas seriöser sein können und den "Blizz-Typen" nicht wie den letzen Assi ausem Aldi-Markt rüberkommen lassen sollen. 
Ach und den 11.9. hättest du auch weglassen können -niveaulos und total daneben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. März 2008)

PickelBee schrieb:


> Du hättest es bei deinem Horde-Interview belassen sollen. Diese "Interview" ist so schlecht geschrieben, dass ich gerade noch so einmal der erste Antwort gelesen habe, bis ich es nicht mehr ertragen habe. Du hättest etwas seriöser sein können und den "Blizz-Typen" nicht wie den letzen Assi ausem Aldi-Markt rüberkommen lassen sollen.
> Ach und den 11.9. hättest du auch weglassen können -niveaulos und total daneben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du verstehst keine Ironie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2008)

Zwar ist es ein bisschen Lustig aber dein Lügenmärchen vom Horde hassenden Politiker war witziger.


----------



## fabdiem (14. März 2008)

jeder braucht ne zweite chance oda^^


----------



## Black Muffin (14. März 2008)

Roflmao


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

PickelBee schrieb:


> Du hättest es bei deinem Horde-Interview belassen sollen.



Möchte dazu nochmal anmerken, dass das Ding hier viel älter ist und bestimmt schon auf Seite 248 verschwunden war. Irgendjemand hat es genecropostet und ich wars nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte also keine Ohrensammler übernimmt das Forum Aktion von mir werden! Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (14. März 2008)

Ein Gutes hat es aber dass der Post rausgekramt wurde:
Ich hab ihn entdeckt und die ganzen "voll nicht lustig" und "FAKE!"-Kommentare.... <3 made my day xD


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (14. März 2008)

auch nochmal hier von mir nen looooool


----------



## Te-Rax (15. März 2008)

Ohrensammlers wiederholende verzfeifelte versuche so bekannt wie B1ubb zu werde. Wie immer unlustig und ohne vernünftigen Sinn. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ohrensammlers wiederholende verzfeifelte versuche so bekannt wie B1ubb zu werde. Wie immer unlustig und ohne vernünftigen Sinn. Einfach nur lächerlich.




der thread is schon uralt-.- also nix mit wiederholter versuch^^

Ich bin ein Ohrenfan!! Niede mit blubb^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In folgenden gebe ich Ausschnitte aus einem geheimen Interview mit einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter (der natürlich anonym bleiben möchte) von Bliz wieder, das mir durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist.
> 
> Stimmt es das es gar keine spielbare Fraktion „Allianz“ gibt?
> 
> ...



Ohrensammler netter beitrag udn schade nur das fast alle es glauben auch wenn die geschichte ganz nett ist


----------



## grege (15. März 2008)

was die allianzler werden dafür bezahlt? ich hab noch nichts dafür gekriegt! 
her mit der Kohle!!!^^


----------



## infadel (15. März 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
So nen TOLLEN Witz hab ich lange nicht gehört!





NOOOT!


----------



## Premutos (15. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ohrensammlers wiederholende verzfeifelte versuche so bekannt wie B1ubb zu werde. Wie immer unlustig und ohne vernünftigen Sinn. Einfach nur lächerlich.


B1ubb ist doch auch nur für wannabe-klugscheisserei bekannt, oder? Jedenfalls hab ich bisher nur irgendwelche doofen Kommentare von ihm gelesen... hat der auch mal was kreatives gemacht?

*schonmalvorb1ubbindeckunggeh*


----------



## Hamy (15. März 2008)

der 1. april ist erst nächsten monat^^


----------



## Flerius (15. März 2008)

haha wie witig!








NICHT!!


----------



## Aplizzier (15. März 2008)

Sag mal Leute , denkt ihr wirklich nur von der Wand bis zur Tapete???? DA macht sich einer bisl Mühe und schreibt mal was lustiges und als Komms kommen nur " Fake", "scheiße" und blablabal -.- oh man.


----------



## Ascarot (15. März 2008)

Ich finds witzig, dass alle, die hier schreiben, es ist nicht lustig oder so, allies sind xD

Es is ned unbedingt witzig, aber wie kleinkarriert muss man sein, um das ernst zu nehm oder so bescheuerte komments zu schreiben?


Das bestätig nur meine theorie, das allies keinen Humor haben und die, die lowies ganken müssen oder einen spieler zu 10 ganken müssen, nix können außer flamen^^
(Käse zum whine?)


----------



## FE3L-X (15. März 2008)

Ich sprech einfach mal en Lob für deine Kreativität aus, wenns sonst keiner macht. Ich finds super das es auch Leute gibt die sich über das Spiel lustig machen können. Schade das der Fred so zugebombt ist mit "nicht lustig"
Lg

Ps: warst du das nicht auch mit dem "Imbalin" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das fand ich schon super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> dass von den Testern keiner bereit war bewaffnete Schlümpfe, *blaue Mr.Spock* oder langweilige Menschen zu spielen.


ha! verraten!
dreanei gab es damals nicht


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2008)

Premutos schrieb:


> B1ubb ist doch auch nur für wannabe-klugscheisserei bekannt, oder? Jedenfalls hab ich bisher nur irgendwelche doofen Kommentare von ihm gelesen... hat der auch mal was kreatives gemacht?
> 
> *schonmalvorb1ubbindeckunggeh*


hehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hupfdole (26. März 2008)

Bin leider nur bis Seite 11 gekommen (meine Augen tun schon etwass weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Aber was ich hier lesen durfte hat mir definitiv den Arbeitstag versüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Dem Initialpost (schweres Wort, gelle liebe 'FAKE'-Schreier ? ) würde ich persönlich ne 7-8 geben. Es ist recht lustig aber etwas kurz. Den folgenden Posts vom Ohrensammler gebe ich durchweg eine 10, zu genial die Beharrlichkeit. Aber das Sahnehäubchen sind die Post derer, welche wiederholt auf einem Fake beruhen und uns anhand ihres Familienstammbaumes weißmachen wollen, dass sie Allianzler sind ! 

Clever ausgedacht liebes Blizzard-Alliance-Management-Team ! Das Ansetzen von ganzen Serverräumen voller KI-Poster auf diesen Thread, gepaart mit einigen bezahlten 'Uns-gibts-wirklich'-Postern und dem Vertauen auf die blubbernde Ursuppe namens 'Menschlicher Verstand' scheint Wirkung zu zeigen ! Lasst euch nicht hinters Licht führen ! Die Wahrheit ist da draussen ! Glaubt mir ? (die Ausrufezeichen sind mir leider asugegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )




> Hm wenn du tatsächlich schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hättest, würdest du an Diablo 1 PVP denken.



Nicht zu vergessen Diablo 2 PvP gegen eine Javazone mit RangeHack oder einen Hammerdin ... und heute heulen die Leute dass Hexer oder Schurken schlimm wären ... pffff




> ha! verraten! dreanei gab es damals nicht



*Hust* *Hust* Er meint Nachtelfen ...


----------

